# Terminator 6: Kinostart aufgrund von Wonder Woman vorverlegt



## Darkmoon76 (24. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Kinostart aufgrund von Wonder Woman vorverlegt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Kinostart aufgrund von Wonder Woman vorverlegt*


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

Statt "Ahl bi beck" also "Ahf bin ohlreddi sehr" ? *    

*_ I'll be back _und_ I'lve been already there
_
.


----------



## MrFob (24. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Statt "Ahl bi beck" also "Ahf bin ohlreddi sehr" ? *
> 
> *_ I'll be back _und_ I'lve been already there
> _
> .



Ist doch beim Terminator dank Zeitreise eh das gleiche oder?


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> _ I've been already there_



Es müßte "I've already been there" heißen.

/klugscheißmodus


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. Oktober 2018)

Drei Engel für Charlie kriegt auch 'n Reboot?
Hollywood gehen wohl nun wirklich auch die letzten Ideen aus.
Mal schauen was T6 bringt. Anschauen werde ich es mir wohl trotzdem. Reingehen 2 Stunden sinnlose Action anschauen und dann raus.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es müßte "I've already been there" heißen.
> 
> /klugscheißmodus


Der Mann ist Österreicher, der kann es nicht besser, das war Absicht 

/vorwandsuchmodus


----------



## Odin333 (24. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Drei Engel für Charlie kriegt auch 'n Reboot?
> Hollywood gehen wohl nun wirklich auch die letzten Ideen aus.



Der Spruch hat aber schon lange einen Bart... Setze deine Hoffnungen doch in die deutsche Filmindustrie... oh wait...


----------



## Wamboland (24. Oktober 2018)

Deprimierend ... ein 6. Teil den keiner interessiert und ein weitere Remake ... als wenn es nix neues zu erzählen gäbe...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Spruch hat aber schon lange einen Bart... Setze deine Hoffnungen doch in die deutsche Filmindustrie... oh wait...


 Es gibt da durchaus ein paar gute dt. Filme in den letzten Jahren, aber halt nix für das "Popcorn-Kino" mit viel BummBumm und CGI...

Solche Filme gibt es auch in den USA massenhaft, es gibt mehr als genug Auswahl an Filmen, die kein Remake oder Neunutzung einer Lizenz von irgendwas sind. In den Medien sorgen solche Filme von bekannten Marken oder Neuauflagen aber logischerweise für viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit, und damit meine ich nicht mal, dass die Medien andere Filme absichtlich GAR nicht erwähnen. Klar: eine Zeitung oder ein Newsportal MUSS die News filtern, die für die Leser besonders interessant sein könnten, das ist logisch. Aber selbst wenn es News zu einem "unbekannten" Film gibt, fallen sie halt keinem auf. Wer liest/bemerkt schon eine News a la "Dreharbeiten für Mystikthriller A Cure for Wellness beendet" ein halbes Jahr bevor es den Film zu sehen gibt ? Keine Sau.... aber "Remake von Titanic mit Jennifer Lawrence geplant" oder "Transformers 7 mit mehr Budget als die komplette Hobbit-Trilogie" … ? Da horchen selbst Nicht-Cineasten auf...  hinzu kommt, dass die Firmen hinter geplanten Blockbustern auch viel mehr Kontakte und Mittel haben, News zu verkünden, die dann natürlich auch Websites & co als Quelle nehmen und ihrerseits drüber schreiben.

Kurz gesagt, es ist wie so oft bei dem, was man liest, vs dem, was wirklich Fakt ist: nur weil man viel von Remakes&Co LIEST heißt das nicht, dass die meisten Filme Remakes&co sind...


----------



## AlWesker (24. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Mann ist Österreicher, der kann es nicht besser, das war Absicht
> 
> /vorwandsuchmodus



.....


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

AlWesker schrieb:


> …


 äh, das hast du in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wenn Arnie Deutscher wäre, hätte ich "Der Mann ist Deutscher..." geschrieben - es ging nur darum, dass er nicht englisch als Muttersprache hat, DAS war der Punkt.  ^^   Sein Akzent grade in den früheren Filmen ist ja legendär und hat Kultstatus.

Ich selber mag Österreicher in der Regel gern, spätesten seit Toni Polster hier in Köln zur Kultfigur wurde. 

Zudem war mein Comment sowieso klar als Spaßreaktion auf Worrels Grammatikfehler-Hinweis erkennbar - dachte ich jedenfalls ^^


----------



## AlWesker (24. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> äh, das hast du in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wenn Arnie Deutscher wäre, hätte ich "Der Mann ist Deutscher..." geschrieben - es ging nur darum, dass er nicht englisch als Muttersprache hat, DAS war der Punkt.  ^^   Sein Akzent grade in den früheren Filmen ist ja legendär und hat Kultstatus.
> 
> Ich selber mag Österreicher in der Regel gern, spätesten seit Toni Polster hier in Köln zur Kultfigur wurde.
> 
> Zudem war mein Comment sowieso klar als Spaßreaktion auf Worrels Grammatikfehler-Hinweis erkennbar - dachte ich jedenfalls ^^



Geht in Ordnung! Habe es wohl wirklich in den falschen Hals bekommen! Kommentar gelöscht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

AlWesker schrieb:


> Geht in Ordnung! Habe es wohl wirklich in den falschen Hals bekommen! Kommentar gelöscht.


 kein Thema, habe deinen comment beim Zitat auch gelöscht


----------



## Cicero (25. Oktober 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Drei Engel für Charlie kriegt auch 'n Reboot?
> Hollywood gehen wohl nun wirklich auch die letzten Ideen aus.



Jup. Ein Teil 2 wird verschoben dafütr kommt ein Teil 6, der gegen ein Reboot antreten muss. De


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, es ist wie so oft bei dem, was man liest, vs dem, was wirklich Fakt ist: nur weil man viel von Remakes&Co LIEST heißt das nicht, dass die meisten Filme Remakes&co sind...



Das schlimme ist ja bei den Kommentatoren, ich glaube nicht dass die sich so Indietitel oder Kreative Filme anschauen und dann braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn Solche Filme kommen
Und selbst wenn, die Studios bekommen hunderte von Drehbüchern und Ideen auf den Tisch, wenn könnte man es vielleicht stehen lassen dass man nicht auf Kreative Filme setzt, aber so dass die Ideen ausgehen ist eher dumm als Aussage


----------

